# TDF = watching in Yorkshire..



## davefb (14 Jun 2014)

Well, I was in haworth last week ( okay,between there and oxenhope) and had the epiphany, I'd be a complete idiot not making a little effort and watching it.

( the alternative was masham where my cousin is, but that felt a bit risky from where we are nr manchester, having to cross so many possibly closed roads, but haworth is an hour)

So now got tent booked in at a 'cafe' , she was really nice and was a bit annoyed at the council for the lack of help ( apparently they STILL aren't being clear about when roads are shutting). I think they've not got many pitches, because they're offering the shower from their 'annex' to be used!

we drove across quite a bit of the route, cragg vale is surely going to be amazing , surely? And on the tops, wow.

Right, where do they sell mankinis?


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jun 2014)

davefb said:


> So now got tent booked in at a 'cafe' , she was really nice and was a bit annoyed at the council for the lack of help ( apparently they STILL aren't being clear about when roads are shutting).
> Right, where do they sell mankinis?



Seems fairly clear: TdF Road Closures


----------



## davefb (15 Jun 2014)

ah, but they're being told different times.. well that was my understanding.


----------



## davefb (15 Jun 2014)

davefb said:


> ah, but they're being told different times.. well that was my understanding.


though reading that, I wonder if "they're" getting confused about the different 'levels' of closure?....... I got the idea that they were having difficulty talking to 'contractors' like loo's or burger vans or whatever stallholders and there hadn't been the clarity they were after.


----------



## davefb (15 Jun 2014)

oh and its bradford council for the area I'm in and who they were complaining about..
http://www.bradford.gov.uk/bmdc/leisure_and_culture/sports_and_leisure/tour_de_france


----------



## RhythMick (15 Jun 2014)

I live near Penistone and planning to cycle up the TPT to watch the tdf whizz past either at Langsett or further up the A628 where Windle Edge / Goddard Lane joins it. The latter has the advantage that the riders will be going uphill at that point so we might actually see more than a blur.

Anyone know how close we're going to be allowed to get on bikes?


----------



## RhythMick (15 Jun 2014)

Wonder how long they'll take to do Stage 2, and when they start ? Goddard Lane / A628 looks to be about 80% of the distance in.

EDIT: Suggested timetable indicates about 3pm on A628.


----------



## raindog (16 Jun 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Wonder how long they'll take to do Stage 2, and when they start ?


official timetable for stage 2 - click on _"Itinéraire horaire"_
http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2014/fr/etape-2.html


----------



## NorvernRob (16 Jun 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Wonder how long they'll take to do Stage 2, and when they start ? Goddard Lane / A628 looks to be about 80% of the distance in.
> 
> EDIT: Suggested timetable indicates about 3pm on A628.



Ewden Bank just off the A616 isn't far from there and should be a really good place to watch, there's a 25% twisty descent with a hairpin at the bottom then another climb. We'll be halfway up that, hopefully to get a good view and some good photos as the riders slow for the tight bends and come up the hill. Not only that but the descent is very narrow so the riders will be spread well out.

Does anyone know if you are going to be allowed to cycle the route after the road closures? (Obviously not close to race time).

We're planning to ride up part of the route in reverse from Sheffield, but an alternative would be to go Snake Pass then over the Strines if the roads are closed to all traffic.


----------



## EspressoDan (16 Jun 2014)

+1 for NorvernRob's question - I'm planning to ride in from Northallerton across to Aysgarth, watch the Caravan and Peloton then head back to Leyburn to see the riders again.

What's the etiquette / rules for riding on the course on the day? Not that I'd expect to be able to follow the tour, but are cyclists permitted to 'reposition' by a km either way before the Caravan and the Peloton, or does the road closure apply equally to all? I can't see how you'd get to the top of some of the better climbs any other way - the roads in that area aren't exactly flush for space of footpaths.

Was in Harrogate yesterday (no bike unfortunately) - great atmosphere.

E.D.


----------



## NorvernRob (18 Jun 2014)

I've managed to find out that they are allowing cyclists to use the closed roads at Holme Moss until 2 hours before the caravan arrives, so I don't see any reason why anywhere else should be any different.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jun 2014)

I've got a cottage in Low Bradfield for Sat night so can walk out on Sunday Stage 2 and find a good spec to watch, may have to go a bit to find a climb.

Does anyone have a map for Stage 2 with ballpark estimated times?


----------



## suzeworld (20 Jun 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I've managed to find out that they are allowing cyclists to use the closed roads at Holme Moss until 2 hours before the caravan arrives, so I don't see any reason why anywhere else should be any different.



This is broadly what they do in France, and tbh once you are* on *the road, there are not ppl every ten yards telling you to get off, so you can cycle until the serious tour vehicles / media vans etc start to beep up behind you in my experience watching ppl on mountians in France ...


----------



## winjim (21 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I've got a cottage in Low Bradfield for Sat night so can walk out on Sunday Stage 2 and find a good spec to watch, may have to go a bit to find a climb.
> 
> Does anyone have a map for Stage 2 with ballpark estimated times?


http://letour.yorkshire.com/the-grand-depart-2014/timings


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jun 2014)

Thanks


----------



## NorvernRob (21 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I've got a cottage in Low Bradfield for Sat night so can walk out on Sunday Stage 2 and find a good spec to watch, may have to go a bit to find a climb.
> 
> Does anyone have a map for Stage 2 with ballpark estimated times?



The best bet from there is either Oughtibridge Lane which I expect will be very busy, or the climb after Ewden Bank between Midhopestones and Bradfield which is where we will be watching it. I expect it to be fairly quiet there as it's not a residential area, it's around 2.5 miles from Low Bradfield.

As I've posted above, Ewden bank is a narrow 25% descent with 2 hairpins, one of which they'll go around at the bottom then climb again towards where we will be positioned. So, the peloton should be very spread out and have to slow right down for the descent and turns, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if there is a crash on the descent as it's pretty evil. It's even worse going the other way and climbing it though!

There were crashes there in the 2008 tour of Britain including Tom Boonen. Some good info on the area here: http://blog.veloviewer.com/strines-the-final-40km-of-the-tour-de-france-2014-stage-2/ I ride these roads regularly and didn't actually realise how steep they are percentage gradient wise, just that they're leg burners!

Edit: the place where we will be watching is around 2.50 into the second video in the link above, up on the right above the wall should be a great place to watch the riders coming down and back up towards you.


----------



## NorvernRob (25 Jun 2014)

If anyone is coming to Yorkshire to watch stage 2 around the Bradfield area feel free to give me a shout, I'll be up there with a mate on the Sat morning for a recce and pootle around before Sunday.


----------



## 7onagrifter (28 Jun 2014)

Giant TV screen to be erected on green land aside jenkin road:wincobank sheffield stage 2, great place as the 33% gradient aint long but could well cause major disruption +190km into the stage? Jawbone hill Oughtibridge is another good vantage point but as mentioned it may be chokka?
Will be watching stage 1 on the big screen if anyones around Wincobank area Saturday?


----------



## tigger (29 Jun 2014)

I'll be watching from Bradfield too. I'm taking my wife and 2 young kids so logistically I needed a good child friendly base for the day, so that ruled Holme Moss out unfortunately. I've paid the money and booked in at the Planet X event in Bradfield village hall. Looking forward to it!

http://www.tdf.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jun 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I've managed to find out that they are allowing cyclists to use the closed roads at Holme Moss until 2 hours before the caravan arrives, so I don't see any reason why anywhere else should be any different.



North Yorkshire are saying an hour before the caravans, would be useful if there was an exact listing somewhere
http://northyorks.gov.uk/article/29116/Can-I-ride-on-the-route-on-the-day


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Jun 2014)

Mike_P said:


> North Yorkshire are saying an hour before the caravans, would be useful if there was an exact listing somewhere
> http://northyorks.gov.uk/article/29116/Can-I-ride-on-the-route-on-the-day



This is what the Le Tour Yorkshire website says :

*CAN I RIDE ON THE ROUTE ON THE DAY?*

You can ride on the stage 1 and 2 routes on race days. The route must be clear 30 minutes before the caravan comes through, approximately two hours before the race itself. This guidance may change on the day, so please follow direction from race stewards if you are asked to clear the route.

Once the last police vehicle in the race convoy has passed after the race, cyclists can ride on the route again. The roads will stay closed to vehicles for a period to allow the crowds to leave. When it is safe to do so, official and operational vehicles will come on to the route to remove any infrastructure, clean the streets and collect staff before the road fully reopens.

Normal rules of the road apply, so make sure you cycle on the correct side of the road. Even though the roads are closed to normal traffic, official and operational vehicles and emergency vehicles may be on the route, so be aware. Cyclists should ride safely and responsibly, and be mindful of vehicles, pedestrians and other road users on the route.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Jun 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Thanks, Phil
> 
> (by the way, why do you look like Potsy in your avatar?)



Its just a cunning disguise Wocky  I will see if I can use it at the weekend for TDF mischief and blame it all on him


----------



## NorvernRob (30 Jun 2014)

Mike_P said:


> North Yorkshire are saying an hour before the caravans, would be useful if there was an exact listing somewhere
> http://northyorks.gov.uk/article/29116/Can-I-ride-on-the-route-on-the-day



Yeah I saw that too, the original one which I think was Kirklees Council said 2hrs, but then that one and the Sheffield one says half an hour or so before the caravan arrives. It doesn't like it will be an issue unless there are some over-zealous marshals knocking around.

Edit: Just seen the other link posted above, seems the 2hrs and 30 mins are both right, just that it's the caravan and actual race timings.


----------



## sheddy (2 Jul 2014)

The plumbers song. Apologies if a repost.
http://www.hedgehogcycling.co.uk/south-yorkshire-plumber-writes-tour-de-france-song.html


----------



## NorvernRob (2 Jul 2014)

The weather forecast isn't looking good for Sunday afternoon at the moment. It can easily change before then though, I'll take more notice of Friday's forecast.


----------



## Chris Norton (2 Jul 2014)

Think I'll find my vantage point and then ride Blubberhouses after it's all gone so I don't leave my wife stranded on the side of a Yorkshire road.


----------



## suzeworld (3 Jul 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/02/tour-de-france-2014-bluffer-guide

Bit of fun from the Guardian.


----------



## tug benson (3 Jul 2014)

We are heading down from Central Scotland tomorrow afternnon, staying in Kendal tomorrow night then over to the buttertubs pass on the Saturday, we have the car booked in to a car park outside hawes and the farmer has said its best if we arrive before 5AM, If i knew that I wouldn't have bothered with the hotel in Kendal as I would have just driven down to hawes during the night, am thinking of taking a few pillows in the car ad having a wee sleep In the car to recharge the batteries before heading up the buttertubs pass late morning


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2014)

I'll be on Buttertubs; green/white Ravensthorpe CC jersey.


----------



## tug benson (3 Jul 2014)

DCLane said:


> I'll be on Buttertubs; green/white Ravensthorpe CC jersey.


I'll be the drunk ginger scottish guy sleeping at the side of the road


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (3 Jul 2014)

Coming out of Penistone on Mortimer Road this morning there's yellow signs up designating it as a pedestrian & cycle route for spectators.


----------



## Rykard (3 Jul 2014)

we were in redmire last week, this is in the middle of the stage 1 loop. the residents had been told the main routes would be closed from 8 till 8. suffice to say they weren't best pleased.


----------



## Idoru (3 Jul 2014)

I'm going to be in Sheffield itself on day 2 seeing some friends, so I'll probably try and get a look in, possibly the finish line if I can find it.

Apparently we're booked into a Holiday Inn Express about 1.5 miles from the finish.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Jul 2014)

Driving the route tomorrow, looking forward to the atmosphere. Can't decide whether to be brave and try to do Otley & Masham Saturday or just stick with one place probably Hawes / Hardraw area. Cote D'Oxenhope Moor Sunday.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jul 2014)

Here's hoping for good weather,looking a bit dodgy sunday.


----------



## NorvernRob (4 Jul 2014)

Does anyone think we'll be ok to ride up Holme Moss around 10am on Sunday, or will it be mental with people walking up? We've got a plan to ride to Holmfirth, get there around 9am and spend an hour soaking up the atmosphere, then around 10am go up Holme Moss and head back to our viewing spot at the Strines via the tour route. (closed Woodhead woohoo! Usually you're getting passed by a HGV every 30 seconds).


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jul 2014)

Pouring down in Harrogate at present, good thing being the rain turned up earlier than predicted so hopefully it might go quicker as well


----------



## NorvernRob (4 Jul 2014)

Mike_P said:


> Pouring down in Harrogate at present, good thing being the rain turned up earlier than predicted so hopefully it might go quicker as well



Current forecasts are rain until tomorrow morning, then pretty much nothing until Sunday afternoon - hopefully that will change slightly and give us a fully dry day.


----------



## tug benson (4 Jul 2014)

Been pishing it down every since We left scotland, Kendal is soaking, up nice and early to head for the buttertubs pass at 4am, slightly pissed already In Weathespoons, the fight with the alarm call in the morning will be fun


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2014)

Im in harrogate now drove from wigan this afternoon. A bit pissed off as there is no official t de f merchandise on sale only available on line


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Jul 2014)

roadrash said:


> Im in harrogate now drove from wigan this afternoon. A bit ****ed off as there is no official t de f merchandise on sale only available on line



There is a stall in the Fan Park selling Yorkshire TDF t-shirts and stuff, it is on the LHS as you go in.


----------



## danielstucke (4 Jul 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Does anyone think we'll be ok to ride up Holme Moss around 10am on Sunday, or will it be mental with people walking up? We've got a plan to ride to Holmfirth, get there around 9am and spend an hour soaking up the atmosphere, then around 10am go up Holme Moss and head back to our viewing spot at the Strines via the tour route. (closed Woodhead woohoo! Usually you're getting passed by a HGV every 30 seconds).


I'm hoping to head up there about this time. Staying in North Leeds so will take me about 2.5hrs to get up to Holme Moss if it's busy. Then home to Manchester. Should be a long day!


----------



## HF2300 (4 Jul 2014)

Mike_P said:


> Pouring down in Harrogate at present, good thing being the rain turned up earlier than predicted so hopefully it might go quicker as well



Great morning in Aysgarth / Hawes, pretty moist afternoon in Swaledale and down towards Masham. Some very soggy cyclists around looking pretty miserable toward the end of the afternoon, felt sorry for them, but quite glad I wasn't out in it!

Have to say, the biggest concentration of poor riding and lack of regard for other road users I've seen in a long time as well, sadly.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Been pishing it down every since We left scotland, Kendal is soaking, up nice and early to head for the buttertubs pass at 4am, slightly ****ed already In Weathespoons, the fight with the alarm call in the morning will be fun


Good luck. Butter tubs looked brill from the Ride Yorkshire Sky Sports programme.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> There is a stall in the Fan Park selling Yorkshire TDF t-shirts and stuff, it is on the LHS as you go in.


Thanks . Ive seen that . I was hoping to get a polo shirt ive seen on the official t de f site


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Great morning in Aysgarth / Hawes, pretty moist afternoon in Swaledale and down towards Masham. Some very soggy cyclists around looking pretty miserable toward the end of the afternoon, felt sorry for them, but quite glad I wasn't out in it!
> 
> Have to say, the biggest concentration of poor riding and lack of regard for other road users I've seen in a long time as well, sadly.


Have you done a l2b recently?


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2014)

Got the best spot at the front right on the finish line in harrogate




thats my mate dave on the finish line


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Jul 2014)

Hmm, been for a recce today and the spot we were thinking of watching from is a lot more overgrown than it was, meaning we'd have to stand further down the hill which isn't ideal.

There was a sportive on though and we did see two people fall off, they came around the bend probably not expecting a 20% hill, got the gears wrong and fell sideways. Loads of people walking up it too, though it isn't that bad. 

Seriously considering riding over to Holme Moss and watching it there.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2014)

Ok sorry to ask for the millionth time ! Was going to drive over from preston way with kids tommorow,maybe through trough of bowland,settle then on to yorkshire.Any heads up on where to park up and walk/bus/ to see anything.Sorry useless on planning


----------



## Soltydog (5 Jul 2014)

Well i wasn't too fussed about going to watch, but next door talked me into going to Ilkley with him today & it was a great day. There was a good atmosphere & a buzz around the place & I'm glad I went now. Off to York to see the start before work tomorrow


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Jul 2014)

Went to ilkley and watched this morning then cycled back to Harrogate via Otley, the Otley to Harrogate Road was packed with cyclists as far as the eye could see.

Once I had been home and had my lunch I then cycled over to Killinghall just outside Harrogate ( there is a bike path just down the road from my house that goes straight to it ) for them coming back and got a video




Once they had gone past everyone got to ride down the closed roads into Harrogate I have never seen so many bikes trying to get into Harrogate ever






Going over to the York to Harrogate road tomorrow morning to see them again.


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2014)

What a day we had at the buttertubs pass yesterday, one of the best days I've ever had, we were up from half 3 to get to Hawes from Kendal, had a wee sleep in the car once in hawes, then had breakfast in hawes, then we walked up the pass, what am experience we had, we were standing just before the cattle grid so we were right in the middle of the mayhem, didn't expect it to be that warm and I've ended up being burnt silly, ended up a bit drink and done somersaults when I sat on my seat the wrong way...next up Holme moss 




Hawes is such a pretty little town, but the roads we had to drive to get to hawes were crazy


----------



## danielstucke (6 Jul 2014)

Setting off Holme Moss bound in a min. Weather looks a bit more Yorkshire today!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2014)

danielstucke said:


> Setting off Holme Moss bound in a min. Weather looks a bit more Yorkshire today!



Just been outside fettling the MTB for some cross field TDF watching activity later this morning and it is boiling hot already here in Harrogate


----------



## danielstucke (6 Jul 2014)

Leeds is chilly and grey. I have my raincoat on for warmth but covered in sun cream underneath just in case. Proper Yorkshire.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jul 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Once they had gone past everyone got to ride down the closed roads into Harrogate I have never seen so many bikes trying to get into Harrogate ever]


Watched it 8.8km up the Ripon Road, tried to turn westwards at Ripley but never saw a gap in the barriers so I took the cycle route, then downhill on the A59 and then found a couple of gaps in the barriers to the north of your photo in order to get across Ripon Road. The no cycling rule was enforced by pair of police motorbikes approx 30 minutes befire the cyclists not the caravanette


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2014)

Just been to see it again on the York to Knaresborough road 

Here is some video from today the quality is a big smudgy as unknown to me the lens was covered in crap


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (6 Jul 2014)

That Harrogate bike jam is fantastic @phil_hg_uk


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2014)

SomethingLikeThat said:


> That Harrogate bike jam is fantastic @phil_hg_uk



Some one else posted a picture of the other side of the hill on Twitter  so all that lot were in front of us


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2014)

roadrash said:


> Im in harrogate now drove from wigan this afternoon. A bit ****ed off as there is no official t de f merchandise on sale only available on line


 
what a fantastic day in harrogate yesterday , right on the finish line, i was questioned by a reporter from the yorkshire post and later on filmed by sky sports , usual questions ,what time did you get here , who do you expect to see win today etc(well i got that one wrong), brilliant crowd, great racing , and i did manage to find the official merch stand and get the shirt i wanted.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Jul 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Some one else posted a picture of the other side of the hill on Twitter  so all that lot were in front of us


I was struggling through similar crowds trying to make my way home out of Harrogate. Concentrating very hard on not hitting/being hit by anyone!
Gawd knows how the peloton does it!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> I was struggling through similar crowds trying to make my way home out of Harrogate. Concentrating very hard on not hitting/being hit by anyone!
> Gawd knows how the peloton does it!



I really like riding down the closed roads, did it again today on the York road into Knaresborough and then up Knaresborough hill into Harrogate even managed to scalp some people on road bikes on my MTB


----------



## Apollonius (6 Jul 2014)

Had a great day in Leyburn yesterday. The whole place was jammed and it was as much fun explaining it all to bemused locals as being among like-minded people. The former loved the helicopter and the sense of drama. 
As always, we didn't see a lot, but you had to be there. The crowds were amazing. Yorkshire rightly very pleased with itself.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jul 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I really like riding down the closed roads, did it again today on the York road into Knaresborough and then up Knaresborough hill into Harrogate even managed to scalp some people on road bikes on my MTB



Took up the once in a lifetime chance to peddal down the cycletrack in the middle of A59 west of Harrogate, oh! they are no overtaking lines apparently!


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Jul 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I really like riding down the closed roads, did it again today on the York road into Knaresborough and then up Knaresborough hill into Harrogate even managed to scalp some people on road bikes on my MTB


I cycle up Knaresborough hill every morning. At about 8mph on a good day! I'd love to know what speed the TdF riders were doing!
Riding the closed roads was amazing. I loved getting cheered on by the crowds as i rode into Otley.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> I cycle up Knaresborough hill every morning. At about 8mph on a good day! I'd love to know what speed the TdF riders were doing!
> Riding the closed roads was amazing. I loved getting cheered on by the crowds as i rode into Otley.



Yeah I think they may have been going a bit quicker than that but 8mph is ok 

I think a lot of the locals who were lining the closed roads this weekend were totally gob smacked just how many people were suddenly cycling down the roads they normally see almost no bikes on.

No idea how fast I was going on the MTB but I had decided it was going to rain and had long sleeve jersey and gillet and overshoes on and I was pouring with sweat by the time I got to starbeck, I took the MTB because we got onto the York road via some fields as we didnt know if you could cycle down the main road, it was like pedaling a small building around compared with the road bike


----------



## Idoru (6 Jul 2014)

was planning to go to don valley spectator hub, but ended up at the hub in the Sheffield peace garden. Fantastic day, great atmosphere, great weather, fantastic food from around the world in the main street.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Jul 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yeah I think they may have been going a bit quicker than that but 8mph is ok


Just seen Laurens ten Dam's Strava report for today that someone posted on another thread. The answer is 12.3mph. Surprised - thought it would be faster.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> Just seen Laurens ten Dam's Strava report for today that someone posted on another thread. The answer is 12.3mph. Surprised - thought it would be faster.




Pffftttt lightweights


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2014)

My plan to cycle down a quiet lane and join the course worked.

The route passed within about eight miles of my static caravan, so I was able to watch the start on television and pootle down to my chosen spot between Leyburn and Masham - next to Jervaulx Abbey for those with local knowledge.

About 100 there, more than I expected.

Slight downside was the breakaway had been caught, so they all hammered past together.

Very impressive, riding at speed at close quarters.

There was a bend and a hill to my left which brought the following cars to a halt.

A few stragglers were weaving through which looked quite hairy.

I was able to join the course soon after and cycled to Masham to watch the finish on the big screen.

As they might say in Yorkshire, 'twas a grand day out.


----------



## davefb (7 Jul 2014)

Amazing weekend.
Got worried on the Friday night as we'd brought the 'loads of space tent' and it *really* didnt like the wind.. I mean, I am camping on an open moor effectively ( between Oxenhope and Haworth) so not that surprising ... 
cycled into Skipton for the Saturday ( at first kicking myself I'd no warm gear, but quickly thinking glad I didnt) , arrived, had beer, saw an incredible amount of bikes and people managed to find a spot just out of town.. of course, being a 'virgin' the riders FLASH REALLY FAST PAST and I hardly get any shots  but was amazing..
head off down the dual carriageway , to realise it's just PACKED with people, not quite like those pics above, but not far off....
Sunday, thought they'd be slow up from the reservoir, but so did a lot of other people, so really it wasn't as good a spot as I'd hoped ... but again, the atmosphere was amazing..

2 hours later, it's effectively clear of people , where did they go ? and fair play, no litter.

amazing time, amazing organisation, amazing decor by the normal people on the route, amazing sight...


wish they were back next year


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2014)

davefb said:


> 2 hours later, it's effectively clear of people , where did they go ? *and fair play, no litter.*


I noticed this too. We went for a short walk on Grinton Moor afterwards and noticed how clean it was on the way back.

I did, however, make a pompous song and dance of picking up a gel wrapper off the road the next day. Bloody cyclists.


----------



## fimm (8 Jul 2014)

Does anyone know how to do that Strava thing where you load all the traces from a particular time and place into one video? I think it might be quite good. And there will be at least one from the peloton!


----------



## Rasmus (8 Jul 2014)

fimm said:


> Does anyone know how to do that Strava thing where you load all the traces from a particular time and place into one video? I think it might be quite good. And there will be at least one from the peloton!


Here's the strava pro's playback of stage two. You can add in the spectators on the left.

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#162458459,5BevCZtyrwn0VLAJR5CwCaUbsQkVYrEJ


----------



## HF2300 (11 Jul 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Have you done a l2b recently?



 No. I have heard though.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/jul/05/worst-thing-about-cycling-other-cyclists


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2014)

Seems that there was at least one idiot
http://www.harrogateadvertiser.co.u...fter-glass-jug-was-thrown-into-road-1-6725079


----------



## fimm (12 Jul 2014)

Rasmus said:


> Here's the strava pro's playback of stage two. You can add in the spectators on the left.
> 
> http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#162458459,5BevCZtyrwn0VLAJR5CwCaUbsQkVYrEJ


Thank you. That's quite fun, if you add the spectators in you can see people moving into position before the peloton comes through, and then moving off again afterwards.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (15 Jul 2014)

Mike_P said:


> Seems that there was at least one idiot
> http://www.harrogateadvertiser.co.u...fter-glass-jug-was-thrown-into-road-1-6725079



Also panic buying(!)

http://www.harrogateadvertiser.co.u...6711033?WT.mc_id=Outbrain_text&obref=obinsite


----------



## rualexander (15 Jul 2014)

Parked the car in Kirkby Stephen then cycled over to the start of Buttertubs where we got a good view of the race, once they were past we had to wait an hour and a half for all the spectators to come down the hill before we could get a reasonably clear road to cycle over the pass to Thwaite and then back to Kirkby Stephen. Glad it was a nice sunny day.


----------

